# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Chat

## dee-u

Just another chat thingy... I hope you'd whack it and provide me feedbacks pls...   :Alien Frog:

----------


## Seraphino

Doesn't work, apparently when you run it there is a problem with this line:



```
controlToolTip.SetToolTip(this.buttonClear, "Clear Messages Transcript.");
```

This is the error you get:

Value cannot be null.
Parameter name: control

I think that it has something to do with this line:



```
ToolTip controlToolTip = new ToolTip();
```

Just at a quick glance.

----------


## dee-u

Are you using C# Express 2005?

----------


## Seraphino

Yes, I am sorry to report bad news  :Frown:

----------


## dee-u

Could anyone here confirm the result by Seraphino? Its working fine here.

----------

